# Workaround for doubletap on xppen or other tablets?



## muratkayi (Jul 22, 2022)

Hi guys,

it's been a while since I worked with staffpad and I remember I used to be able to make use of the "double tap to select a bar" by some workaround (my graphics tablet is not a touchenabled tablet). I can not remember, however, what it was. Does anyone know what I could try?
I have "compatilibity mode on" in settings.

IIRC, a double tap selected bar would also solo the selected passages...very useful


----------



## ssnowe (Jul 22, 2022)

Try a double click with your mouse


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 22, 2022)

That's not it, unfortunately.
I'm on a notebook with a touchpad (same configuration like some time ago, when I knew how to do that. I just forgot). When I try that, regardless of multitouch or right or left, it just starts to leave dots and marks on the stave


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 22, 2022)

Jesus Christ, it is CTRL+Click (with the pen)
I wish they had a help page with these combinations...

thanks for your attention, back to work everyone...


----------

